# Passing Score



## ali1361 (Sep 7, 2014)

Greeting friends,

I just wondering what is the passing score for Power PE exam?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2014)

Isn't it too early for this type of question?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

ali1361 said:


> Greeting friends,
> 
> I just wondering what is the passing score for Power PE exam?


Typically it is Failing plus one


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2014)

seriously though, the passing score is unknown.

See: http://ncees.org/exams/scoring/



> Determining passing scores
> When an exam is introduced or when its specifications change, a committee of subject-matter experts works with experienced psychometricians (testing experts with a background in statistics) to determine the level of performance that corresponds with minimal competence in that discipline. This becomes the passing score. NCEES does not publish passing scores because they change with each administration. NCEES scores each exam with no predetermined percentage of examinees that should pass or fail. All exams are scored the same way. First-time takers and repeat takers are graded to the same standard.
> 
> Equating
> For subsequent administrations of the exam, statistical equating is used to ensure that this level of performance is consistent across multiple administrations of that exam. Essentially, this means that while the numerical passing score may change with each administration, you are not disadvantaged when one administration of a particular exam is more difficult than another. This process accounts for the 8- to 10-week interval between an exam administration and the release of scores to member licensing boards.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

While Matt is correct, my answer is more precise


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Matt is correct...


I don't hear that often.


----------



## PEoct (Sep 8, 2014)

definetly u have to score more than 55 i guess. 70%


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

The minimum score required to pass is determined by the second BINGO number called at the head of testing's wife's church BINGO event two (2) Fridays after each test offering.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 8, 2014)

The fact is that there is not pre-determined passing score. You want to be sure you pass? Then get all the 80 questions right. Other than that you are at the mercy of the Engineering Gods at the Olympus (NCEES). They are the only ones knowing what the deal with the passing score is.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 8, 2014)

The general consensus around here is that if you get 80%+ on sample exams, then you will probably get the roughly 65%-75% needed to pass. As stated above, there is no published pass/fail point.

Part of the reason is that they may find a fault with a question and throw it out, and have to adjust scores. They may find a question is easy, and count it less. Nobody knows - I'm just guessing based on what other exams state.

I prepared 300-400 hours of study and 200 of other preparation (gathering sources, organizing, tabbing, applying, etc.) Passed.


----------



## ali1361 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks, even though many friends have a considerable sense of humor, I think 75% is what assure you passing the exam.


----------

